# Visit Amsterdam, visa questions and more...



## ptoledo (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi, 

I have a Chilean passport and my fiancé a Chinese passport. Do we need the freaking shengen visa?

Another question is what are the best places to stay? Nothing fancy but nothing too bad either. A safe anode clean place is all we need.

And which one is the best coffee shop? And what should we try? Also in terms of food!

Thank guys any help is appreciated


----------



## ottilie (Oct 4, 2011)

ptoledo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Chilean passport and my fiancé a Chinese passport. Do we need the freaking shengen visa?
> 
> ...


I don't know about you, but your financée definately needs a visa. She needs to apply at the nearest Dutch Consulate where she lives. The Dutch Immigration is very strickt, so make sure you have the right documents before entering the Netherlands. As for Chinese restaurants Amsterdam and The Hague are the best. Good luck!


----------

